# New Betta inbound



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello all, 
I was looking at puting a Betta in my 2 ltr tank witch 2 Red Ramshorn Snails are currently in. I have previously owned Bettas in that tank and it got along quite well to be honest. Is it true that they are a tropical fish because you see them in the shop in a little cub with not even rocks or gravel. I am planning to save these beautiful Bettas as there is a particular (i think its called) halfmoon Betta, Its a bright coloured white and looks really fatastic. I would hate to think he has died there because he is a beautiful fish. Anyway, Could i just go down there today, get him and the food and put him in with my ramshorns just like that (yes do sit him in the water whilst hes in the bag), or do i need to clean it out and let it sit for like a day or w.e people do these days to maintain fish. in this 2ltr tank there is a plant witch i have reduced the leaves as i have came up with this idea, its also got a plain small Airstone and gravel. My ramshorns are fantastic! They are getting along so well. Anyway, my main question is, should i put my ramshorns in my goldie tank, clean the whole tank plants etc and put drops in and let it sit. Its 3:05pm now and my LFS mosy likely closes at 5-5:30am on a Saturday. If i dont get enough time to drive down there i will let the water sit over night and go tomorrow.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Im not quite sure what rams horn snails are but I have a betta in my 10 gallon tank with baby nerite snails, I've never seen any aggression twards the snails. Hope that helps. And yes they are tropical fish its a shame they keep them in cups, mine swims all over the place


----------



## blackghostbetta (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry to say, but your tank is waaay too small for a betta, especially a fragile one like a halfmoon! I kept a halfmoon in a five gallon, and he died because the water conditions weren't stable enough. Compared to veiltails, halfmoons are incredibly fragile and won't last very long in anything less than five, some even need more like ten depending on the individual


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Blackghost is right.You need much more than two litres.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah dw not getting one.


----------

